# Plant Oil May Hold Key to Reducing Obesity-Related Medical Issues



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Plant Oil May Hold Key to Reducing Obesity-Related Medical Issues, Researcher Finds ScienceDaily – Scientists have known for years that belly fat leads to serious medical problems, including diabetes, cardiovascular disease, hypertension and stroke. Now, a University of Missouri researcher has found a plant oil that may be able to reduce belly fat in humans. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

